# Sessionlebenszeit verlängern



## Freak Junior (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne die Sessionlebenzeit einer Domain verlängern und habe in Confixx in den httpd-Specials folgendes eingetragen: 

php_value session.gc_maxlifetime 36000
php_value session.gc_probability 100
php_value session.cache_expire 36000

Leider ist die Sitzung nach einer Stunde beendet. Laut php_info() hat wurden die Werte auch übernommen, aber irgendwie ignoriert.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

Liebe Grüße und danke im voraus.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (1. Februar 2012)

Hey,

warum trägst du die Werte nicht in der PHP.ini ein?
Bzw. hast du die Möglichkeit dazu?
Vielleicht gibt es da eniige Probleme oder Confixx sperrt deine Werte trotzdem...

Ich mag Confix und Co sowieso nicht 

mfg
bo


----------



## Freak Junior (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo bergonline,

die Möglichkeit dazu habe ich, aber dann wären die Werte ja Allgemeingültig. Ich brauche diese Werte nur für eine Domain. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Confixx das sperrt, da die Werte auch laut php_info() übernommen werden. Und trotzdem irgendwie ignoriert werden.

Ich kann es noch in der htaccess-Datei versuchen... Ansonsten weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Freak Junior (1. Februar 2012)

Leider keine Änderung zu sehen, habe die Werte nun in die htaccess-Datei geschrieben. Php-info() zeigt auch die Änderung, aber trotzdem ist die Session nach einer Stunde abgelaufen.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße


----------

